# Transmission Adaptation Reset/Throttle Body Adjustment



## tomasty (May 24, 2011)

Anyone knows how to reset the transmission adaptation program? I found the below two posts for BMW and Audi transmission reset, they are both using ZF transmission as well, not sure if this will apply to Phaeton's 6HP-19, anyone has done this before or have some related information?

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63796&highlight=gearbox+reset

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...a-different?highlight=Throttle+Body+Alignment

Thanks!

Tomas


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Open the transmission controller, enter a value of 0 (zero) in adaptation field 00, test that value then save it.

Michael


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Forgive a naive question, but is this the procedure to force the transmission to recalibrate itself? Equivalent to removing the battery power for 20 mins on a lesser vehicle?

Chris


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Chris:

The procedure I described causes the transmission to flush out all the 'learned' behaviour concerning driver preferences and patterns, and start learning again from scratch.

Michael


----------



## tomasty (May 24, 2011)

PanEuropean said:


> Open the transmission controller, enter a value of 0 (zero) in adaptation field 00, test that value then save it.
> 
> Michael


Michael, do you happen to know if this applies to all the VAG cars ? I want to do the same on my wife's 2011 Golf as well, will this procedure work?

Thanks!

Tomas


----------

